# So How Well Does A Crossover Pull A Tt????



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure several here wondered on my sanity when I traded the F350 and 5th wheel on a 23' 4000 lb TT towed with a Ford Flex. Heck, I ocassionally wondered if I bit off more than the Flex could chew, but summer vacation was comming up, so it was time to find out.

The first part of the trip took us from MI to Cape Hatteras, NC. via Ohio, Pennsylvania, RI, WV, and Virginia. 
The only obstacle in Ohio was the toll booths.








Pennsylvania introduced hills, but they were minor and the Flex pulled them with ease, although the engine revs did climb. Standard cruising is ~2300 rpm. Small hills are more in the 3300 rpm range, both at around 65mph. 
The rest of the first leg was uneventful except for the 4 hour traffic jam getting to the outer banks at 5mph.









After a few days of resting around the ocean, we headed inland toward Waynesboro, VA. I'd love to know the grade on the hill leading up to it, but the Semis were doing 30-40mph and it was 104 deg. Passing the first semi at WOT caused a little raise in the engine coolant so I decided to hang out behind the next one because, at 104 deg, there was no way I was going to turn off the A/C!!!









After that climb, we turned onto the Blue Ridge Parkway. The engine temps returned to midrange, and we proceeded down the Appalacians. We spent 3.5 days driving down the parkway discovering that it wasn't as flat as the show on Discovery channel made it out to be. I learned that the 3.5L V6 pulled good between 3000-4000 rpm and pulled very good above that only it got a little noisy so I preferred to stay in the 3-4k range.









Leaving the Blue Ridge Parkway in Asheville, we headed to my in-laws via hwy 64. Little did I realize the climbs that lay before us. Every hill was a 7-8% grade and many were 3+ miles long. Not necessarily Rocky lengths, but long enough to provide a good workout. I soon discovered that you should not stop on a 8% because you weren't going to get back about 25mph after that even with the accelerator floored....







7%'s weren't a problem though with us pulling them at 35-40mph because I didn't want to run the car above 4500 rpm for extended periods... We even pulled a 1/2 mile at 9% and made it to the top.

Another few days of rest and it was time to head back over those hills to get to the smokies. Once there, we headed over the smokies via the National Park (441). That was a walk in the park compared to NC, and pulled the entire road at the speed limit of 35mph. We paused at the peak for a picture.









We're now in Gatlinburg and all big climbs are behind us. So far this trip, we've averaged 11 mpg which is an improvement from the 9mpg last year with the bigger rig. The Flex has never let us down and never felt unstable. The rear is sagging more than I hoped, but maybe I can fix that in the coming months (another washer on the WDH is probably all it really needs....).

So, can it do absolutely everything? No
Am I happy I made the trade: MOST DEFINETLY!!!

I can honestly say, I haven't been this happy and relaxed towing a trailer since we sold the Coleman pop up. Yes, I think there is a bright future with this combo, although I might enjoy upgrading to an Ecoboost 3.5L before I do too many climbs in the Rockies!!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to hear you are happy with your choices and are enjoying your trip as well. Sounds like going out on that crazy limb is paying off as hoped.

Congrats to you for making what you want work. At the end of the day its all about the camping.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And the camping has been good.









Not to mention, there were almost no facilities for large TT's on the BRPW. I got very good at parking across car spaces and spinning the rig around in what turned out to be a dead end parking lot..... If we had still had the 5'er combo my kids would have learned even more adult phrases....









BTW, Camp Hatteras on the Outer Banks was everthing that was promised. Also, we're at Twin Creek right now in the Smokies and it is truely a resort camping experience. I had to break out the Scotch just to fit in.







We can thank both finds to Outbackers!!!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Happy to hear your success story Nathan. With all your vast experience and terrains covered you are a great contributor. You have helped me greatly and now if I ever get the itch to downsize from the F350 I just the guy to call.









Happy Camping,


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like a nice trip Nathan. I seen a Flex towing a trailer that was about the same size as yours. Sorry the pic aint better. It was about dark and I could only just snap a quick pic. Took this off of I94 in Fergus Falls, Mn. a while ago.

I have seen 3-4 Flex's towing rv's about your size this summer.









There are a few people out there that have been wondering if smaller is better too.

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome to hear that you are having a good trip, and your decision is meeting your expectations!!

Life is a circle









Have you considered adding aribags to the flex? I bet you would love them


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, Nathan. And a great review too!

I think we are going to see a lot of downsizing in the industry, and that can only be for the better. I have loved my F350 as a tow vehicle, but it is too big as an everyday driver, and too expensive to leave sitting in the driveway between trips. And, do we really need the rolling McMansions? They are beautiful, wonderful rigs (probably nicer than most of our houses!), but this is camping after all. And the smaller the TT, the more options you have for places to set up camp. Even with our 28RSDS - a large but not huge coach - there have been a lot of great camping options that simply have not been available to us.

Give me a trailer with comfortable, reasonably private sleeping for four, a nice bathroom and storage for all our gear - I can do all the rest outside (under an awning if need be) - and I will be a Happy Camper.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You know Doug, that's another change this year. Last year after wrestling the rig into the spot and then setting everything up, I'd go into the trailer. DW was often tidying up around the main room or working on dinner. The kids were playing in their room (The 5'er had the door and floorspace to play in). I would then sit down and think: "Why did I just drive them 1/2 way across the country?!?!









Well, this year, I would finish setting up outside and go inside and everyone was talking. Sure some of the chatter from my dear Daughter can be pretty tiresome at times, but we interacted with her and I truely felt that we had a family camping experience.









Clarkely,

Definetly have considered Airbags (had them with my Windstar and loved them. I want to take some time and try a hitch with an airbag first though.....









Speaking of which..... 
Carey,

I got quite a few looks in campgrounds and a few on the road. Acutally a few I talked to didn't know what a Flex was and were suprised when I told them I was towing the TT with a FWD Unibody platform. At our last campground one neighbor was talking to me a little. Of course he's looking at the setup and then moved onto small talk about our backgrounds. When he got to my career choice, he went back and looked more seriously at what I had..... Of course I doubt he'll trade that 38' MH anytime soon....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BTW,

Confession time guys. I mentioned that the Flex sagged more than I expected.... well, apparently our packing added ~100-150 lbs to the tounge, pushing our weight up closer to 600 than the 450 I was expecting.... ooppps.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have anyway to check the trans temp on the flex when towing? I am sitting back eagerly watching







My wife likes the flex and this could be us someday.

I find my self asking do I need my F250 which I never drive only to tow. We could get rid of the freestar and get the ecoboost flex and hit the road...


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a nice rig and nice specs 350 ft lbs torque. But I noticed it only has a 3.16 axle ratio? Is that correct?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good report, very interesting. i too have sold my 5th wheel and Diesel pickup. I'm looking to replace the pickup with a 1/2 ton and will likely buy another pop-up. i loved my previous pop-up.

Have you considered installing a tranmission cooler? From readin your account, I think the cooler and the air bags already mentioned would help with the longivity of your Flex.

Best of luck, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought a monitor that was supposed to check trans temp. Well, it didn't so no, I went in blind. I did check the trans fluid occasionally over the trip and it's still the nice pink color. I may add a cooler, it's not a big job, just something I didn't do. The button on the gear shift that used to be OD lockout is now hill descent control. It tries to keep the torque converter locked as much as possible and does a decent job of controlling speeds on hills. It will hold you at ~50 mph on a 6% grade with the trailer behind me. I towed with that on the whole trip as it reduces gear hunting and keeping the TC locked will be good for temps.


----------



## tomasulo (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Nathan, I have a Jeep Liberty and everyone says NO to hauling a 28' Shadow Cruiser (4000lbs dry) that we are currently looking at buying. We have a 2009 Ford Flex. From your knowledge and experience, would our Flex haul this 28' lightweight camper? The huge issue with the Jeep is not so much hauling the weight, it's the short wheelbase. Can you lend a hand to this first time camper? Thanks. Andrew


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Nathan: "The first part of the trip took us from MI to Cape Hatteras, NC. via Ohio, Pennsylvania, RI, WV, and Virginia. 
The only obstacle in Ohio was the toll booths."

I'm planning a trip from MI to the DC area this spring, probably going the same route you took. Any suggestions for the toll booths? I was wondering what the clearances were for them.
Tim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tomasulo said:


> Hi Nathan, I have a Jeep Liberty and everyone says NO to hauling a 28' Shadow Cruiser (4000lbs dry) that we are currently looking at buying. We have a 2009 Ford Flex. From your knowledge and experience, would our Flex haul this 28' lightweight camper? The huge issue with the Jeep is not so much hauling the weight, it's the short wheelbase. Can you lend a hand to this first time camper? Thanks. Andrew


If he doesnt respond here you might want to try him at dog and trailer dot com he posts there as well.

His camper is 23 feet overall so it is at a minimum 5 feet shorter and 3291 dry and a gvwr of 4600.

The wheelbase on the flex is - 118" the liberty is 106" wheel base - that in itself is huge........

That being said i know with a longer wheelbase and shorter trailer he had some minor issues and if he was going to stay with that (he has a pickup now) he was looking at alternatives.

Propride hitch makes a hitch that makes pulling larger trailers in comparison to short weelbase vehicles - look at them - i have one and swear by it, in essence creates an upside down 5th wheel.

also call sean or email him at propride and ask him about your set up - he is very knowledgable on sway and is an expert on sway - has even been a court expert on subject.....

I have referred a couple friends to him and we all love our hitches - wouldn't tow with out them......

I do believe if you try what you are wanting to do - you will not feel safe or happy and will want/need to go to a larger TV.

I also think once you try a propride hitch (if you do) you will never go back......

good luck in your process,
Clarke


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Nathan: I wish I had seen your post back in the summer, sorry I missed it. I-64 westbound from Richmond & Charlottesville and headed up the east side of Afton mountain is not too bad. I remember VDOT saying it was close to 4% grade. Its not as bad as I-77 Northbound from NC up Fancy Gap just across the Va Border. Actually you went by there on the Blue ridge parkway.
That a good ride, I think the BRP looks better in NC.

Yeah you pulled some hills out of the Roanoke valley southbound and Tuggles Gap on BRP. I ride my Triumph through there a lot !
Heck I wouldn't want to pull that with my truck and 21RS ! I am impressed, is that 'Flex' rear wheel drive ?

I live near there. Its some nice country.
Have a good one!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Why do you down size? fuel cost? family shrinks? or just bored with the biggies?


----------



## tomasulo (Oct 25, 2011)

clarkely said:


> Hi Nathan, I have a Jeep Liberty and everyone says NO to hauling a 28' Shadow Cruiser (4000lbs dry) that we are currently looking at buying. We have a 2009 Ford Flex. From your knowledge and experience, would our Flex haul this 28' lightweight camper? The huge issue with the Jeep is not so much hauling the weight, it's the short wheelbase. Can you lend a hand to this first time camper? Thanks. Andrew


If he doesnt respond here you might want to try him at dog and trailer dot com he posts there as well.

His camper is 23 feet overall so it is at a minimum 5 feet shorter and 3291 dry and a gvwr of 4600.

The wheelbase on the flex is - 118" the liberty is 106" wheel base - that in itself is huge........

That being said i know with a longer wheelbase and shorter trailer he had some minor issues and if he was going to stay with that (he has a pickup now) he was looking at alternatives.

Propride hitch makes a hitch that makes pulling larger trailers in comparison to short weelbase vehicles - look at them - i have one and swear by it, in essence creates an upside down 5th wheel.

Thanks Clarke. I took the Liberty to the dealer today for a test drive with the trailer. We are going to buy it, with plans of looking for a larger TV next summer. The Jeep actually handled much better than I thought. They put on the Reese dual cam sway and weight dist setup on the Jeep. It didn't even drop an inch when we hooked the trailer onto the Liberty. Took it to a highway up to 80kms/hr and handled better than I anticipated, And it was very windy today, started to hail and even met a few tractor trailers. Only at one point did I feel it wanting to start to wander. Again, I trust all of your help and will be looking for a bigger TV. At least I know the Jeep will pull it with no trouble and with the anti sway helps too, so that I can at least get to the campgrounds just outside my town, which I will tow on my own and have my family drive the Flex to meet me there. I still want to explore options on the Flex, but I think it's issue is the opposite of the Jeep, I think the trailer is over the max weight for the Ford v

also call sean or email him at propride and ask him about your set up - he is very knowledgable on sway and is an expert on sway - has even been a court expert on subject.....

I have referred a couple friends to him and we all love our hitches - wouldn't tow with out them......

I do believe if you try what you are wanting to do - you will not feel safe or happy and will want/need to go to a larger TV.

I also think once you try a propride hitch (if you do) you will never go back......

good luck in your process,
Clarke
[/quote]


----------

